# baby p



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Ive got a little juvi P, and he has a whole in his lower body, and his guts are hanging out? what should I do with him? everywhere he swims, this little tube looking thing is hanging out with him... should i take the fish out and cut that organ off? or what should i do? it doesnt look like it feels to good....


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

cutting it off would be worst! i think you should get him in a tank by himself and see how he heals.


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Don't sound to good. Its hard to tell without seeing a picture. If he's with other piranhas its a matter of time their will eat him. So remove him if you can. Hope for the best.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

i went to the tank today, and his guts r gone, well the ones that are hanging out of his body anyways, the wound looks kinda healed but his belly looks fucked up.. oh well just see what will happen!


----------

